# Grade 9 in Saskabush



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 27 Feb 2001 21:17:22 -0700*
Actually, it starts at Grade 9 for anyone still living in the Province. I
lived there for 11-12 years and Regina was actually a great place to raise
kids - my next door neighbours were Wally and June Cleaver, Ozzie and
Harriet Nelson, and Donna Reed. Regina billed itself as the largest "town"
in North America, and it sure had the 50s attitude about life. Slow but safe
except in the core area after dark. My worst fears were a that I would
come to like Regina and b that I would start to drive like those who were
born there. It all came true. Big excitement for a family was to go to
Minot, ND for a weekend and rent a room at a motel with an INDOOR pool. Wow,
fat city!
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 8:42 PM
Subject: Re: Recruiting Standards
> Ian, in "Saskawan grade 7 IS high school.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Harwood, Steve" <SHarwood@karmax.com>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 13:00:11 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
Ian, I remember hitchiking through Sask some years ago and I remember my
stay in the downtown Regina YMCA That was one of the nicest Y‘s across
Canada! I don‘t think that I got beat up even once!
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 11:17 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Grade 9 in Saskabush
Actually, it starts at Grade 9 for anyone still living in the Province. I
lived there for 11-12 years and Regina was actually a great place to raise
kids - my next door neighbours were Wally and June Cleaver, Ozzie and
Harriet Nelson, and Donna Reed. Regina billed itself as the largest "town"
in North America, and it sure had the 50s attitude about life. Slow but safe
except in the core area after dark. My worst fears were a that I would
come to like Regina and b that I would start to drive like those who were
born there. It all came true. Big excitement for a family was to go to
Minot, ND for a weekend and rent a room at a motel with an INDOOR pool. Wow,
fat city!
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 8:42 PM
Subject: Re: Recruiting Standards
> Ian, in "Saskawan grade 7 IS high school.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message
to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination,
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or the
contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you have received this message
in error or in contravention of the above, please notify the sender
immediately by return e-mail.
RE: Grade 9 in Saskabush
Ian, I remember hitchiking through Sask some years 
ago and I remember my stay in the downtown Regina YMCA That was one of 
the nicest Y‘s across Canada! I don‘t think that I got beat up even 
once!
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 11:17 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Grade 9 in Saskabush
Actually, it starts at Grade 9 for anyone still 
living in the Province. I
lived there for 11-12 years and Regina was actually 
a great place to raise
kids - my next door neighbours were Wally and June 
Cleaver, Ozzie and
Harriet Nelson, and Donna Reed. Regina billed itself 
as the largest quottownquot
in North America, and it sure had the 50s attitude 
about life. Slow but safe
except in the core area after dark. My worst fears 
were a that I would
come to like Regina and b that I would start to 
drive like those who were
born there. It all came true. Big excitement for a 
family was to go to
Minot, ND for a weekend and rent a room at a motel 
with an INDOOR pool. Wow,
fat city!
----- Original Message -----
From: ltCoastDanny@aol.comgt
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.cagt
Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 8:42 PM
Subject: Re: Recruiting Standards
gt Ian, in quotSaskawan grade 7 IS high 
school.
gt 
--------------------------------------------------------
gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, 
send a message
gt to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you 
wish to
gt remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
gt message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send 
a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish 
to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe 
army-listquot in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE: This message contains information which may be privileged, 
confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable 
law. If the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, 
or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the message to the 
intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any dissemination, 
distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this message and/or 
the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you have received 
this message in error or in contravention of the above, please notify 
the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Wed, 28 Feb 2001 13:16:33 -0500*
--------------66DB914A544F517F7EC742A2
STOP TALKING BOUT SASK!!!!!! You guys made me remember my ex girlfriend!
LOL
There only one problem in southern sask
Look behind its flat, right : flat left: flat in front flat:
God I was happy when I came back to montreal!!!!
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
>
>
> Ian, I remember hitchiking through Sask some years ago and I remember
> my stay in the downtown Regina YMCA That was one of the nicest Y‘s
> across Canada! I don‘t think that I got beat up even once!
>
> Steve
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
> Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 11:17 PM
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Grade 9 in Saskabush
>
> Actually, it starts at Grade 9 for anyone still living in the
> Province. I
> lived there for 11-12 years and Regina was actually a great place to
> raise
> kids - my next door neighbours were Wally and June Cleaver, Ozzie and
> Harriet Nelson, and Donna Reed. Regina billed itself as the largest
> "town"
> in North America, and it sure had the 50s attitude about life. Slow
> but safe
> except in the core area after dark. My worst fears were a that I
> would
> come to like Regina and b that I would start to drive like those who
> were
> born there. It all came true. Big excitement for a family was to go to
>
> Minot, ND for a weekend and rent a room at a motel with an INDOOR
> pool. Wow,
> fat city!
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 8:42 PM
> Subject: Re: Recruiting Standards
>
> > Ian, in "Saskawan grade 7 IS high school.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:  This message contains information which may be
> privileged, confidential or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under
> applicable law.  If the reader of this message is not the intended
> recipient, or the employee or agent responsible for delivering the
> message to the intended recipient, you are hereby NOTIFIED that any
> dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
> message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited.  If you
> have received this message in error or in contravention of the above,
> please notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------66DB914A544F517F7EC742A2
STOP TALKING BOUT SASK!!!!!! You guys made me remember my ex girlfriend!
LOL
There only one problem in southern sask
Look behind its flat, right : flat left: flat in front flat:
God I was happy when I came back to montreal!!!!
"Harwood, Steve" wrote:
Ian, I remember hitchiking through Sask some years ago
and I remember my stay in the downtown Regina YMCA That was one of the
nicest Y‘s across Canada! I don‘t think that I got beat up even once!
Steve
-----Original Message-----
From: Ian Edwards [mailto:iedwards@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 27, 2001 11:17 PM
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Grade 9 in Saskabush
Actually, it starts at Grade 9 for anyone still living
in the Province. I
lived there for 11-12 years and Regina was actually a
great place to raise
kids - my next door neighbours were Wally and June Cleaver,
Ozzie and
Harriet Nelson, and Donna Reed. Regina billed itself
as the largest "town"
in North America, and it sure had the 50s attitude about
life. Slow but safe
except in the core area after dark. My worst fears
were a that I would
come to like Regina and b that I would start to drive
like those who were
born there. It all came true. Big excitement for a family
was to go to
Minot, ND for a weekend and rent a room at a motel with
an INDOOR pool. Wow,
fat city!
----- Original Message -----
From: ltCoastDanny@aol.com>
To: ltarmy-list@CdnArmy.ca>
Sent: Monday, February 26, 2001 8:42 PM
Subject: Re: Recruiting Standards
> Ian, in "Saskawan grade 7 IS high school.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send
a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a
message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
CONFIDENTIALITY NOTE:
This message contains information which may be privileged, confidential
or exempt or prohibited from disclosure under applicable law. If
the reader of this message is not the intended recipient, or the employee
or agent responsible for delivering the message to the intended recipient,
you are hereby NOTIFIED that
any dissemination, distribution, retention, archiving or copying of this
message and/or the contents thereof is strictly prohibited. If you
have received this message in error or in contravention of the above, please
notify the sender immediately by return e-mail.
--------------66DB914A544F517F7EC742A2--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

